# Something to do, punks to chill with



## deleted user (Nov 17, 2014)

I'v been in Louisiana for a year now and nothing is working out. The company iv made here depresses the shit out of me, I can only get so drunk and play a guitar in the corner while my social circles play on their phones and talking about the drollest, most soul sucked shit. I moved back in with my family but their all out of their god damn minds and i hate the smell of cat piss. so my question is, before i suffer further from toxoplasmosis, is whats good to do in Nola, or BR for that matter? I mean anything, housing projects, progressive farm work/permaculture, art projects, anyone wanting to play music, good folks to hang with, anything with the good company of punks, freaks, and mutants. I know no one down here. I'm looking to take the train from hammond down on the week and can throw some bucks to stay with who will have me. i'm a oogle, housie, blah blah blah, light me on fire, but im a punk first. Let me know whats good


----------



## KootenayRambler (Nov 17, 2014)

Good on you for getting outta the vicious cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Tude (Nov 18, 2014)

Hey - not sure if you saw this - but she is looking for people to live/work her farm collective in Maine - do check out her fb connection too. She just put a thread up here recently. https://squattheplanet.com/destinat...s/portland-maine-punk-farm.21164/#post-156401 I've looked at other WWOOF opportunities too - seems interesting. Hope you find a place to spend your energies in! Do keep involved here - ya never know what may turn up --- good luck!!


----------



## deleted user (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, and i did see that maine farm, that looks cool as shit. I'm going upstate ny in january, i may quit this job i have and do that, but life right now might be easier for me if i find something to do in the area im at. I got a decent job that i want to milk for awhile.


----------



## kneedleknees (Nov 18, 2014)

stukovthetuna said:


> I'v been in Louisiana for a year now and nothing is working out. The company iv made here depresses the shit out of me, I can only get so drunk and play a guitar in the corner while my social circles play on their phones and talking about the drollest, most soul sucked shit. I moved back in with my family but their all out of their god damn minds and i hate the smell of cat piss. so my question is, before i suffer further from toxoplasmosis, is whats good to do in Nola, or BR for that matter? I mean anything, housing projects, progressive farm work/permaculture, art projects, anyone wanting to play music, good folks to hang with, anything with the good company of punks, freaks, and mutants. I know no one down here. I'm looking to take the train from hammond down on the week and can throw some bucks to stay with who will have me. i'm a oogle, housie, blah blah blah, light me on fire, but im a punk first. Let me know whats good


if I was in Nola I'd chill with you. I need to play with some musicians and get my juices flowing. being in school is sucking the fucking life out of me. but it's the path I chose for myself, I wanna at least give it a full year before I make a decision to stay or leave.


----------



## deleted user (Nov 19, 2014)

thanks, and no doubt hope its working out for you


----------

